# Better late than never...



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I just realized that I never posted in this introduction section...

My mousery is Mousies 'r' Us, and I've been breeding fancy mice for about eleven years now. I stated with a few meeces, bought a few more, then bought about a dozen more...by then I had about 60 or 70 meeces, then my mousery expanded three fold when I found a petstore that was going out of business, and was going to euthanize a couple of hundred meeces instead of moving them. I took about 150 meeces along with all the equipment, and I've maintained a large mousery ever since. My first project was to breed champagne tans, next priority was to develop a healthy strain of stins mice. That was hard and took about three and half years until I found a satin buck in a feeder bin (good old Pudge-RIP). Next priority was to breed champagne tans in standard and satin.

The last couple of years I've been working with a strain of transgenic mousies that produce interesting coats. Some folks call them tris, not to be confused with tricolors, as my meeces have coats with several shades of the same pigment group. The first ones I got from a breeder in NYC were marked beige tris, with brown and black patches. Very nice looking. After a couple of years of playing around and producing a bunch of different types of tris I decided to see if the transgenic element would work on a line of A^vy yellow/fawn I've had for a few years. Not only did it work, but I now have marked red-eyed mousies with red/orange/yellow patches. It only took about a year and four generations to get results.

So far, I have really enjoyed the friendliness of this forum. I still post to the Petrodents Forum, but no one else seems to even be reading my posts. It's nice to be part of an active mouse breeding community.

As for myself, I'm about 57 years old, and I live in Minneapolis, Minnesota, with my husband, three cats, and a nice big herd of bucks and does. I'm also an active SF and Fantasy fan, enjoy performing and producing music, and gardening.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there Mousetress,

I am a newbie to the forum as well. When I read how many mice you had had I nearly fainted - I have only had four (ha ha). I can see why you are called 'Mousies r Us'.


----------



## tinat (Oct 3, 2009)

I am also new here and am hoping to get some feedback on the pics I posted earlier. Sounds like you have meeces everywhere!! I have just decided to drop from another forum due to the rudeness of their moderators, they have beautiful mice but seem to think that if you don't have a pHd in genetics then you couldnt possible care about your mice, its just ridiculous. I enjoy the friendlieness here as well. Nice to meet you.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi to the three of you in one go and welcome.Ive got loads of mice tinat and know nothing of genetics other than the bits and pieces I pick up from others.I enjoy learning from people who know but Im never going to be any good at genetics.Hope you all enjoy what the different members bring to the forum.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello backatcha; we all gotta start somewhere. I bet there was a lot of puzzlement over my first posts on my first rodent forum eleven years ago. I wanted to breed champagne mice (one of the most difficult colors to get right) and hadn't a clue about genetics, and was trying to do it with an albino and a beige mouse.At the same time, I was just learning how to use a computer, and had never been online much, and it just never occurred to me that I could search for information about mouse genetics online. While I am far from being the world's leading expert on the genetics of coat color and type (that honor probably belongs to the famouse Finnmouse) I have come a long way. My education is proceeding with readings on the production of mosaic and chimera mice, both types of transgenics, and it's a rough haul, as I have no formal schooling in advanced genetics.

There's a book MGI-The Coat Colors of Mice by Willys Silvers that I keep returning to (it's full of very technical detail that makes me glaze over after a couple of pages) that I keep returning to. Most recently I skimmed the section on the C locus; there are a whole lot of stuff going on in the recessive aspect of that locus. Fortunately, the book is completely available online for anyone who wants to read it.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Don. I am so grateful for all the work that you have put into this Forum. As you've probably figured out I am an extremely devoted mouser. I became addicted to the PetRodents Forum, and then one day it just sort of petered out, which was very sad. I am trying to get the owner to help me recover some of the stuff, mostly pictures, that I posted there. I'm afraid I haven't been sorting and labeling the photos on my computer; I always thought that that Forum would be the place where all the best photos would go, and there they would remain. Now I find, or rather, don't find a lot of the stuff from the first three years of postings.

I shouldn't cry on your shoulder, you have enough to worry about with this Forum. Keep up the good work!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

moustress said:


> Thanks, Don. I am so grateful for all the work that you have put into this Forum. As you've probably figured out I am an extremely devoted mouser. I became addicted to the PetRodents Forum, and then one day it just sort of petered out, which was very sad. I am trying to get the owner to help me recover some of the stuff, mostly pictures, that I posted there. I'm afraid I haven't been sorting and labeling the photos on my computer; I always thought that that Forum would be the place where all the best photos would go, and there they would remain. Now I find, or rather, don't find a lot of the stuff from the first three years of postings.
> 
> I shouldn't cry on your shoulder, you have enough to worry about with this Forum. Keep up the good work!


Thanks, its not just my hard work though, this forum is funded and run by its members so as long as the good will of the forum members is here the forum will continue to live.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum. I am one of the newbies here but have found everyone friendly, open and honest and willing to discuss any topic with an open mind. I hope this forum continues for many a year as I have found it very useful.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Minnesota, home of Bob Dylan and the twins!!.....You dont live near lake wobegon do ya? :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, you laugh, but I did grow up in the country a little village with no less than five lakes within one mile, and Mr Keillor graduated from the same HS only one year before me. To me, his stuff isn't all that funny. It's more like an expose' of half of my life, as my mother's family were early settlers. Humor is a very strange thing....


----------

